# Santander Select



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi

anyone knows what's req to get into "Santander Select" ?


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

I have no idea but if I were you I wouldn't even think of banking there. 

My experiences there have forced me to go do business with another bank.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

for me it's great was the only bank who even allowed me to get an account (while on a FMM) deposits arrive card always works etc no issues


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sure it is very branch specific - but we did not have a very good experience with Santander Select. We could easily spend an entire morning in that bank to get the simplest things done. Way too much process.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

i always take my mexican friend with me, lol, then people are soooo much faster. 

I had to go to 10! branches to find out who can open an account with FMM, the other say no no no, that branch 10 km from where i lived said yeah sure no issues.

Usually when i was in my home country the rules should apply to every branch.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

You can open a Mexican account without even having an FMM...

https://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/home/personal-banking/global-banking/open-account

I spoke to them when I wanted a Euro based account. I didn't like that it would have been non-interest bearing. But I believe ALL checking accounts in Mexico are non-interest bearing.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> You can open a Mexican account without even having an FMM...
> 
> https://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/home/personal-banking/global-banking/open-account
> 
> I spoke to them when I wanted a Euro based account. I didn't like that it would have been non-interest bearing. But I believe ALL checking accounts in Mexico are non-interest bearing.


Not sure if that applies if you are already in Mexico ?!

HSBC (which i would have pervert) said no way without FM2 etc


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I'm sure it is very branch specific - but we did not have a very good experience with Santander Select. We could easily spend an entire morning in that bank to get the simplest things done. Way too much process.


I dealt with the Santander at the Wal Mart Plaza in Nuevo Vallarta and the Santander in Bucerias. Both were very painful experiences,like waiting for three hours to get a debit card to work properly.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Perrier said:


> I dealt with the Santander at the Wal Mart Plaza in Nuevo Vallarta and the Santander in Bucerias. Both were very painful experiences,like waiting for three hours to get a debit card to work properly.


Three hours is nothing. I was trying to fund my account at Caliente so to place a few bets and HSBC changed their rules against funding gambling sites and blocked by account. (I had used the card successfully a number of times). Went to the bank and was told to return with my passport, INM visa, CFE bill (the current one) and my CURP card. Three days later, I got a new card after daily visits. I used it and, my bad, left the card in the bank's atm. Went back and went through the whole id thing and five (5) days later I got a new debit card that works. I haven't used it, and probably never will, to fund my Caliente account.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had a checking account with Santander for around nine years. No problems. I don't know anything about Santander Select, though.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I have had a checking account with Santander for around nine years. No problems. I don't know anything about Santander Select, though.


In many ways you are better off. Often we would get fed up waiting on a 'select' person to get to us and walk into the regular bank and stand in line. Much faster.

btw - their web site says you need 20 mil pesos for a select account - but if I recall correctly that amount was really 2 million pesos (but that is just what I remember).

They gave us a 'free' credit card - but they charged for it and then somewhere down the line - if we maintained our balance they reimbursed us.

They offered us free checking - but once again they charged us and reimbursed us later.

We have a very good relationship with HSBC Premier. And their balance requirement is 500,000 pesos.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

i always payed for my credit cards in europe, not uncommon there


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

dennis82 said:


> i always payed for my credit cards in europe, not uncommon there


Well - if you don't go with a premium type bank account here in Mexico you will pay for your cards here as well. I guess you will feel right at home. But you should be sure to check out the cost of the various cards. They can be a bit pricey as well.

We pay for a US American Express card and a US MasterCard because they are long-standing accounts in my wife's name. So if I kick the bucket she still has credit standing.


----------

